# Retired ambulances



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

While doing a Google search I happened upon this website. My research that brought me to this site was a post about a 1955 GMC ambulance project. Being a retired EMT, and a avid car collector, I wanted to point out to your members, that not all people that own and operate retired emergency equipment are "whackers". I cannot speak for the person that made the post, nor can I speak for everyone that owns a retired emergency vehicle, however, I can tell you that the people that belong to the Professional Car Society, an organization that is dedicated to the restoration and preservation of these historic vehicles understand the legalities and obligations of owning such a vehicle. We know that just because the vehicle is equipped with red lights and siren, that we have no legal right to display or use this equipment on the public highways. I would like to confirm to you that the person that is the owner of this 1955 GMC isn't one of our members, nor does he have a clue as to the responsibility that goes along with ownership of these special vehicles, based on his posts on your website. 
If you have any questions about our organization or retired ambulances in general, please don't hesitate to ask me or any of our members. Many of our members are current EMT's, Firefighters, and active members of the Law Enforcement community.
Thanks for giving me the opportunity to express my thoughts, and to thanks to all for your dedicated work to keep our communities safe.
Paul, Assistant Webmaster, www professionalcar dot org


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

who ya gonna call.....


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

ambulanceman said:


> While doing a Google search I happened upon this website. My research that brought me to this site was a post about a 1955 GMC ambulance project. Being a retired EMT, and a avid car collector, I wanted to point out to your members, that not all people that own and operate retired emergency equipment are "whackers". I cannot speak for the person that made the post, nor can I speak for everyone that owns a retired emergency vehicle, however, I can tell you that the people that belong to the Professional Car Society, an organization that is dedicated to the restoration and preservation of these historic vehicles understand the legalities and obligations of owning such a vehicle. We know that just because the vehicle is equipped with red lights and siren, that we have no legal right to display or use this equipment on the public highways. I would like to confirm to you that the person that is the owner of this 1955 GMC isn't one of our members, nor does he have a clue as to the responsibility that goes along with ownership of these special vehicles, based on his posts on your website.
> If you have any questions about our organization or retired ambulances in general, please don't hesitate to ask me or any of our members. Many of our members are current EMT's, Firefighters, and active members of the Law Enforcement community.
> Thanks for giving me the opportunity to express my thoughts, and to thanks to all for your dedicated work to keep our communities safe.
> Paul, Assistant Webmaster, www professionalcar dot org


There is a huge difference between collector & restorers of professional vehicles and the all too well known whackers. Whacker is not a hobby for these people, it's a way of life.

Welcome to the site! Thanks for your post. I never knew your organization existed - enjoy!!


----------

